# Hello From Westchester Co. N.Y.



## CraigNY (Jul 13, 2013)

Started beekeeping this past July with 2 hives. I was going to start this year when I retire but the opportunity presented itself so I took it. I started the hives because as a kid I remembered so many bees on the boxwood hedges by the apartment house I lived in. When I looked around where I live now I couldn't find one honey bee,and it bothered me a lot. So read all that I could and found a beekeeper in my area who had 2 Nucs for sale and got started. I'm enjoying it more than I thought I would and now a couple of friends are asking about it. 
It's nice to have a forum like this to steer us new to beekeeping in the right direction. Thanks. CraigNY


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Welcome CraigNY.
You'll find lots of good information here as well as some keeps from near your location. Pay particular attention to those local keeps (north east) as their advice will become very helpful down the road. Enjoy your bees!


----------



## Ttankofish1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Welcome CraigNY, I'm from Rockland and started with 2 nucs last year as well. How's it going for you so far?


----------



## CraigNY (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Ttankofish, so far so good. I checked the hives the last warm spell and one hive was packed with bees the other, half as much. It looks like they both have a lot of honey in the top frames. I'll check again when the next warm spell hits . Thanks for asking!


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

CraigNY said:


> Started beekeeping this past July with 2 hives. I was going to start this year when I retire but the opportunity presented itself so I took it. I started the hives because as a kid I remembered so many bees on the boxwood hedges by the apartment house I lived in. When I looked around where I live now I couldn't find one honey bee,and it bothered me a lot. So read all that I could and found a beekeeper in my area who had 2 Nucs for sale and got started. I'm enjoying it more than I thought I would and now a couple of friends are asking about it.
> It's nice to have a forum like this to steer us new to beekeeping in the right direction. Thanks. CraigNY


Welcome! This is my first winter also..so far so good. Keep us apprised of how you and your bees do and find a local beekeeping club to join.


----------



## CraigNY (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi clyderoad, I will. Thanks!


----------



## CraigNY (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Cloverdale, I'll post updates as I go. I'm sure that there's a lot of clubs around here. I just have to look around when I slow down a bit. Thanks!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 

One of my bee sites is over your way, in the Ossining/Millwood area...


----------



## CraigNY (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi BeeCurious, Thank you. When you say bee sites do you mean that you keep your bees on someone else's property?


----------



## 22DPac (Jun 24, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Craig!


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

CraigNY said:


> Hi BeeCurious, Thank you. When you say bee sites do you mean that you keep your bees on someone else's property?


Yes


----------

